# Blue dophin Moorii Cichlid sex?



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

hi,

I just got 3 blue dolphin cichlids was wondering on their sex? males or females? here are some pictures, they are about 5-6 inches each. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

All 3 appear to be male, though the last one is awfully fat!


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Oh really? I was told they were all not male as these 3 were with one other confirmed male that was double the size at the same age. Also i looked at the anal fins for the first 2 and they appear to be shorter rounded and not pointy not past the tail fin and long like my other males in the tank? the fatter one anal fin is slightly longer and past the tail but still pretty rounded compared to the males.

Do females usually get this big? they are around 2 years old and slightly bigger than the males in the tank but not by much. Thats why i was confused with these 3. Hoping to be able to breed them with my slightly smaller males, thanks!


----------



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Here are pictures of 2 of my males and a better picture of the fatter one. Also have a 3rd male as well.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The last one has had his fins shredded, not unusual with this species. Once they grow back out, it will be obvious that he is a male.


----------

